# [SOLVED] Whole case too hot?



## Reload25 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, I don't know if this is in the right section or not, but I seem to be having heat problems in my case.

SpeedFan (Wether or not this is an accurate source I do not know) tells me that
my GPU is idling around 51C, CPU around 58C, 'Local' 41C, 'Remote 2' 40C and 'HD 0' around 50C. I'm not really sure what the last three are, but from my limited experience I believe these temperatures to be too high.

My build is:
Intel Pentium D CPU 2.80 GHz (2 CPUs)
2048GB DDR2 RAM (1GBx2)
NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT (~1266 Mb Memory)
Intel D945PLNM
XFX PRO650W Core Edition 80+ Bronze ATX 650
Unknown case brand/model
Windows 7 32 bit
700GB Seagate SATA II HDD

I just recently installed this PSU today in preperation for a large upgrade to the system. While I was in there, I also cleaned everything out, so dust is not the problem. I'll just be turning it off alot for not, so nothing bad happens. (Hopefully.)

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Whole case too hot?*

Make sure that you case's exhaust fan is running at all times. Some older cases relied on the top-mounted power supply's fan for ventilation but modern PSUs often have fans that don't spin until a certain load is reached.

I've sometimes found Speedfan's temperature readings to be not be very accurate. Read your idle temperatures from your BIOS and use Hardware Monitor to read the temperatures under load.

Feel the exhaust coming out of your case, which may be warm but should not be hot; if it is hot then the fan isn't moving enough air and is letting heat build up inside the case.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Whole case too hot?*

Also do you have a case fan on the front of the case drawing cool air in?


----------



## Reload25 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Whole case too hot?*

Well, in the front, there is not actually an area for an intake fan. In the rear, I have the wrong size fan pulling air out (120mm on the back over an 80 mm slot, I didn't realize that it was measured by the fan blades when I bought it). I can see the exhaust fan spinning, but I don't know if it's really doing its job. Also, I've noticed that on the old PSU there was a fan pointing out (on the side with the power switch) but on this one, there is only a large one pointing down into the case. Those are the only fans in the case besides the dedicated ones for the CPU/GPU.

I'm thinking about getting a Cooler Master HAF 912 or something similar when I need to, but I don't really have the money for one right now. Is there anything I can do in the meantime to keep the temps down?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Whole case too hot?*



> on this one, there is only a large (fan) pointing down into the case.


Note this fan is drawing air from inside the PC into the power supply and exhausting it out the rear


----------



## Reload25 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Whole case too hot?*

I'm guessing the PSU can handle the heat then? Anyways, I just ordered a Rosewill Challenger because I found it on sale and could also add a 15% off promo code. It came out to around $42 with free 3 day shipping. I figure I can't beat that. So hopefully that should solve some problems.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Whole case too hot?*

That case will definitly have much better airflow than what you're running now. The idea is to create a positive airflow from the front to rear. The lower front fan pulling in cool air and the rear exhausting the hot air. Pretty good deal on that case also!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Whole case too hot?*

How is the 120mm rear-fan mounted? i.e. bolted straight onto the case or using a 120mm-80mm converter?

If directly mounted, it's running very inefficiently as most of the air is moved by the ends of the blades (blocked by the casing), using a converter funnels all the air out through the 80mm grille, and they're only a few $$$

(Something like *this*) :wink:


----------



## Reload25 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Whole case too hot?*

Yeah, I just threw it in there with 1 screw, since that's all that would fit. About 1/3 of the thing is facing the case wall. I know its pretty inefficient, but the cost of shipping it back would have cost more than it did in the first place. That converter kit is interesting, but with my new case i shouldn't need one, thanks anyways though!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Whole case too hot?*

Fair enough, good luck with the move :grin:


----------



## Reload25 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Whole case too hot?*

I have one more question, is it safe for me to play a game at these temperatures for like 2 days? Guild Wars 2 is coming out tomorrow and I want to get at least some game play in since I can play during the 3 day head start.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Whole case too hot?*

You can use real temp and gpu-z to monitor your temps to be sure. Pentium D's are known to run hot to begin with so just make sure you monitor the temps.

Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring

techPowerUp! :: Downloads


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Whole case too hot?*

When getting overheated, Intel CPUs tend to either crash or freeze until the chip cools down, whereas AMD CPUs just slow down 'til the temps drop.

If the worst gets to the worst, you can always remove the side-panel and place a desk-fan nearby, blowing cool air straight onto the CPU area, it's a bodge-job but, for the few days it won't harm the PC.


----------

